# how many pets...



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

How many do you have then and what are they?


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

not all my but in the house
6 cats
1 dog
4 ferrets
mine
2 snakes 
3 lizards


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

We have (me and my mum, tombraider)

2 bosc monitors
3 leopard geckos
2 golden geckos
1 fat tailed gecko
1 chameleon
1 african bullfrog
1 yellow spotted night lizard
3 green anoles
3 bearded dragons
1 king snake
1 blue tongue skink
2 chinese water dragons
2 chinchillas
9 rats 
2 other rats (kept at bf's house)
1 horsfield tortoise
2 cats
1 budgie


Think that equals 38, but i could be wrong


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

i'll take your word for it can't be bothered to count lol


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Erm at the moment:

3 royals
2 CRB's
1 BRB'S
1 corn
1 rat snake
1 ATB
1 BCC
1 house snake
1 bosc
2 beardies
2 mice
1 rabbit
1 guinea pig
3 cats
1 dog
5 snails

so that makes 27....... more on the way tho...lol


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

4 Russian rat snakes
2 Taiwanese beauty snakes ( + 6 babies )
4 Belle glades rat snakes
1 Grey rat snake
1 Cave racer
1 Trinket Snake
1 Corn snake
1 Leopard rat snake


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

1.1 python M. molurus
1.1 epicrates C. cenchra
0.2 corallus caninia
1.0 python reticulatus
0.1 eunectes murinus
? chondropython viridus
1.1 rough green snakes


i ble ble ble believe that's all folks!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I have two dogs, Tammy and Ellie.
I have a corn called Guss
3 guinea pigs, Gizmo, Grace and Conan
and a rabbit called Tutsey:lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Umm..

I have "personally" (obviously have a lot more at the shop that i own but aren't my pets!)
22 Adult Corns (103 eggs incubating)
12 Juvenile Corns
2 Baby corns (keepers!)
1.1 woma python (well the female isn't here yet... but she will be soon  )
1.2 red tailed racers
1.3 beardies (+18 babies at home, 48 eggs incubating)
1.2 ackies
3.10 leopard geckos (8 eggs incubating)
1.2 rats
2.8 fancy mice
1 german shepherd (10 months)
1 border collie (3 years)
1 shetland sheepdog (17, living at my mums at the moment)
5 cats (which i share with mum too)


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

whats in my sig plus a ground gecko egg and soon 2 corns aswell...

thats makes ... not enough


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have 27 tarantulas of various sorts
Royal
Cornsnake
BRB
ATB

fire bellied toad
scorpian
malaysian praying mantis
Indian violin praying mantis

2 guinea pigs
1 dog

thats the lot I think


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

I have

2 leopard geckos (getting another 2 the weekend)
1 bearded dragon
2 dogs
2 cats
1 cockatiel


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

4 bearded dragons (that includes my 3 vittikins)
2 rankins dragons
5 green anoles
8 sand geckos
3 asian house geckos
1 ocellated skink
1 swift
2 gerbils (although i'll have 4 by saturday)
1 mouse (although he's old and on his last legs)
1 cat (says two in my sig but the others my sisters)

6 fantail gold fish
no im not counting the fishies..lol

so at the moment..28 pets.
by saturday 30 pets, and when my eggs hatch, god knows! lol 
But i wont be keeping those. 

so ive put 21-30 on the poll, although i'll have over 40 by the time the eggs hatch.lol


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

I put under 5 but then I realised I have quite a few more than that...

1 common boa
1 paterdale x jack russel dog
2 halfbeaks
5 ottos
1 Macrognathus Circumcinctus
1 amano shrimp

So infact I have 11, not the 1-5 I put...


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

Awww MAN...
ive got 4 just below 5
2 corn snakes and 2 bearded dragons...


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

1.1 Boas
0.2 Pythons

4 reptiles, 1 hourse, loads of malawis, and the best dog ever...sheepdog btw.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

50 rats of various ages
27 multimamates
30 mice
4 adult labs
6 puppie labs
25 snakes
40 terrapins
10 lizards
1 invert
4 chimpunks
13 cockteails
20 canaries
1 chaffinch
1 green finch
27 tropical fish tanks
2 koi ponds
10 degus

so i think that comes to 271 : victory:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

errr.... anywhere between 400-700 i guess depending on whats dropped what when..

N


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

erm 
3.2 Royals 
0.1 Stafford 
1.1 Common boas
10 Chinese water dragons
2.10 African Fat tails
1.3 Chameleons
2 cat fish
8 tropical fish 

thats it i think


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Bosshog.... how big is your house?!!! jesus! where on earth do you keep 40 terrapins?!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

well at the moment its
2 beardies
1 bosc
1 uro
1 collard
1 leo
6 corns
2 cats

which is 14


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Nerys said:


> errr.... anywhere between 400-700 i guess depending on whats dropped what when..
> 
> N


omg Nerys u have a zoo :no1:

:2thumb:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

boshogg, nerys, they all got names?


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

4:8:? multis
6:30:? mice
1:1:2 beardies + 22 eggs
1:3:4 torts + 3 eggs
1:1:8 florida kings (that is till tomoz as 1 is sold)
1:2 sinaloans
7:39 adults corns
0:0:180ish baby corns (well till sunday) + about 140 more eggs
1:0 cat
1:1 dogs


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Umm..
> 
> I have "personally" (obviously have a lot more at the shop that i own but aren't my pets!)
> 22 Adult Corns (103 eggs incubating)
> ...


I love red-tailed racers! Been trying to get CB ones for years! I had one once but it escaped from my hands and i never saw it again..... I was v.upset.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Faith said:


> omg Nerys u have a zoo :no1:
> 
> :2thumb:


something like that lol

N


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

6 house snakes of various colours.
about 100 corns of various ages and morphs.
er, handful of mice, not pets though.. more a case of emergency food lol..
2 dogs, 2 cats. 
20 or so corn eggs too


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Erm

9 boas
3 carpet pythons
numerous royals
numerous rats
6 mice
5 gerbils
2 cats
1 tarantula

No idea of the total, cant be bothered to count :lol2:


----------



## ellen (Sep 11, 2006)

2 beardies 
1 leopard gecko
1 kitten 
2 fish


----------



## sexy (Feb 24, 2007)

3 beardies
2 corns
1 boa
dog


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

I only have the one lizard, i feel bare lol, i think ill have to run out and buy some lizards with my birthday money :lol2:


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

51.....and ALL of them are guinea pigs!


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

i got as far as the 8 hedgehogs and 14 sugargliders and decided not to count all the reps. i have 5 triple stack vivs, a few loose vivs and units and my snake boxes so there's few little dudes hanging around my house!!


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

balthazar196 said:


> I only have the one lizard, i feel bare lol, i think ill have to run out and buy some lizards with my birthday money :lol2:


 
want to live in my house while i'm on holiday? you'll be glad to get back home!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

3 leo geckos (2moro!!) and my doggy sam!!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Nerys said:


> something like that lol
> 
> N


Ok whats the entrance fee and can i bring the kids maybe leave them there :lol2:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

they're all listed in my sig.
Plus a budgie thats not.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all

We have the following,

5 Green Anoles

1 Senagal Parrot

2 Hermans Tortoises

2 Rats

2 Gerbils

1 german shepherd (rescued)

10 snakes

1 fantasy horned frog

+ me and wife

slither61:smile::snake::snake:eace:


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i have got

1 green iggy
1 yemen chameleon
1 collard lizard
1 frilled dragon
1 egyptian uro
1 royal python
3 bosc monitors
3 dwarf sand geckos
4 rankins dragons
5 corn snakes
7 bearded dragons+9 eggs
7 water dragons+2 eggs
13 leos+12 eggs
snails (too many to count)
stick insect (too many to count)

2 german shepards


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

as my sig says plus 20 beardie eggs incubating, and hopefully 3 more corns on the way


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

3 Cats
1 Corn 
1 Royal


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

I have 23 at the mo, but i deny anything to do with some of them becuase they are the sole responsibility of my children, Like the evil hamsters, the cockatiel is my little lads but he is kinda great becuase he screams really loud if i leave him for any length of time, and the vet did say that he was the most vicious evil bird he had ever come across in all the years of vetinerary practice LOL :crazy:


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

1 Goldfish
1 Ferret
1 Cat
3 Multimammates
18 Cornsnakes
1 BCI
1 Russian Ratsnake (getting another soon!)


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

3.5 royal pythons
1.0 ghost motley corn
1.0 aztec anery corn
0.1 aberrant albino cali king
1.1 borneo blood pythons
0.1 dumerils boa 
1.0 coastal carpet python
0.2 bci's

5.6 rats

1.0 jack russel
1.0 jack russel x chauhaha
0.1 great dane

3.0 cats
2 giant african land snails

1.0 conure

1.0 siamese fighting fish



*on the way very soon*
1.1 pastel boas 100% het for coral albino
0.1 malaysian blood python


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

2 dogs
3 tortoises
3 beardies
3 fish
1 snake


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

we have all the ones in my sig plus another ten snails.


----------



## jamie123 (Nov 15, 2006)

20 fish
2 crested geckos
1 dab lizard 
3 cats 
cheated a bit with the fish lol


----------

